# Show Me Your BUCKSKINS!!



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't have a buckskin, but that is the cutest post ever... you and your mare are adorable and I am so glad you got your "Disney" dream horse.... she is beautiful.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I've got a mare that looks like Spirit except for 3 white socks, and ironically, the other horse she lives with looks like Rain (and that was even her name before her new owners renamed her). The thing I don't have however, is a working camera!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-share-your-color-diluted-146915/

Your mare almost looks bay...hmm.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Here is my Digby-
Some days he would like to think he is Cimarron, other days he's happy to snooze and be the goober that he is.
I've ridden most all of my life and had never looked at a buckskin for purchase prior to him, so it was kind of a shock this last go around when I brought home a horse of gold. And a golden boy he is..... inside and out. 

Summer Sun









Spring shade









His wacky amber and green eye (the other is blue & amber)









Winter woolies









His goobery self, who is clearly concerned about me sticking a camera in his face.


----------



## MLBarsHoney (Sep 5, 2012)

Bridgertrot said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-colors-genetics/just-fun-share-your-color-diluted-146915/
> 
> Your mare almost looks bay...hmm.


She darkens up in the winter, here's her in the summer. I just like her winter fur better


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Yay for buckskins! 

I have Pepsi, a pony/paint mare. Cutest little thing  Though I hope I'm not the only one who has a very wonky looking horse during shedding season?

(I could post millions of pictures of my girl... I love her so much! But here are a few that are my favorites)


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

MLB- How interesting, mine lightens up in winter instead.


----------



## iluvhorses018 (Dec 27, 2012)

I love buckskins!!! Here is my stallion King


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This was in KY at the national drive, I was borrowing this girls marathon carriage for a test drive and we thought we might have a pair.

Mine is on the left.

















Mine is now on the right. Nice butt huh?


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

These are Pilgrim's best "Spirit" photos.


----------



## Ellieandrose (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's the girl who pretty much taught me everything. 







Do buckskin coloured dogs count? :clap:


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Here's my 10 month old Dunskin Jackpot and Jet's mixed in there as well. Ignore the scrapes he had it rough before he came home with me. He is a sweety and hopefully a future barrel horse. He's definitely gonna be bigger and stouter than Jet who is 8 months older but they are close to the same size!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

All very nice pics. Here's one of ours. I can't find the original but here's one off my phone:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









I really like it but don't tell anyone, he just got done peeing! LOL

Here's another of him on the same ride:









BTW He's a bucksin Appy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

This is Arabella, my 7 year old quarter horse mare..I don't have any cute stories like MLbars and she definitely was not my dream horse, but I love her to pieces now  Gotta love those buckskins!! The 2nd picture is of when MLbars and I went camping with Lilly and Bella this past fall, and the 3rd is after a trailering lesson


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Here is Mr. Rango!


































And Mr. Jasper!


----------



## Aiya (Jul 11, 2012)

Here is my brown buckskin aka brownskin aka smokey brown gelding  

Winter

















Summer


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

MLBarsHoney said:


> Just for fun (or if your bored like me), show me your beautiful buckskins, duns, grullas, ect
> 
> Don't know if you've seen it, but when i was little, after watching the movie Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron, i told myself one day i was gunna get me a horse that looked like the buckskin stallion in the film! (I'm sure somebody else had this fantasy too, right?)
> 
> ...



Side Note; I love your horse's build, stocky and looks sound both in body and brain with good color to boot!


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful! Keep 'em coming everyone. I do love me some buckskins...


----------



## chubbypony (Dec 18, 2012)

My girl Coraline. She was surrendered to us two years ago around and went to a new home between then but came back to us recently when her new owner could no longer care for her. Once summer comes again Id like to do some barrel racing with her.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Gorgeous horses guys! 
Usandpets thats my dream combo, one of these days...


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks. You'll probably be mad when I say how much we paid for him. He was 6 months old and we paid $75. I started him at 2 1/2 and that was his first big ride away from home. He had just turned 3.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yep, mad as all get out! 
I keep looking and looking for a good App, but can't seem to find "the one" and "the one" that I'd agree on the price.
I did have a great buckskin almost delivered, but then found that bay over there... One of these days one will fall in my lap,
then I'll show him off and say "Nah Nah Nah Nah Naa Naa..." :lol:


----------



## MLBarsHoney (Sep 5, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL BEAUTIFUL!!! My jaw is dropping at how gorgeous these horses are! Keep 'em comin!


----------



## jkm06 (Dec 12, 2012)

Love the dapples on some of them!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I'll see if I can get a more current pic of ghost. He really has the dapples showing now. He'd probably be embarrassed because he's so chunky!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Honey a 2012 filly
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/honey-065-33859.jpg

This is Summer a buckskin mare
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/summer-32894.jpg

And Happy A Grulla mare
http://www.horseforum.com/members/37278/album/horses-4831/happy-042-34504.jpg
Such beautiful horses on here. Love looking at them all!


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness, everyone's horses are gorgeous!

This guy is coming home in a couple weeks (he needs a new Coggins) for a two year lease


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

He's not mine, but I like to tell people he is :lol: Bill, part 1 of my grandfathers' driving team.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are 2 buckskins at my place.

First is my horse Jesse. He was a gift to me from some friends and I, in turn, gave him to my nephew after he lost his horse to an intestinal disorder.









Jesse carrying Braden in the local parade last fall









Then, there's my Dad's horse, Pokey. He's just...a mess LOL.


















And, just for grins and giggles, I took this really crappy picture a while back.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Well we have Buckskin overload at my barn, lol. I have a 2 year old buttermilk buckskin named Walker, registered name Walkers Prescription. The BF and his mom both bought buckskin babies a boy and a girl. It so happens to that the babies dad's grandpa is their old stud and they had no idea. So kind of cool! They are a hoot to watch! Gracie is the girl with the star, and Scout is the other baby. My boy is definitley a scardey-cat. :wink: We've been working on groundwork and trust lately, so for two we've got a great start and many years to come. I can't wait!

I will have to get some outside tomorrow in the snow where you can see tomorrow! They sure love the snow, lol.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

New pics of Jackpot the Dunskin


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

*Three Little Buckskins*

As promised more pictures!  We were cleaning their stall outside and this is what happens. Plus a picture after our ride! We had a blast.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

jkm06 said:


> Love the dapples on some of them!


Here's a recent pic of Ghost showing his dapples:








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

